# grizzly backfire wont start



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

my buddy put a radiator in his 07 grizzly put it back together and now it is back firing and real hard to start but if you can get it in gear and take off on it it runs fines until you let off the gas its just odd al of the sudden:thinking: but to today ima run comp. test on it check plug and fire the make sure getting gas to the throttle body and i know the fuel pump is pumping fuel out of the tank just dont know if its getting al the way to the injector any advice for be great 
Thanks guys


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

660? If it is, is it backfiring through exhaust or carb?


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

You might start checking with spark plug and fuel filter.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

its 700 grizzly i put a new spark plug in it and it ran real good for about 5 mins then died and back to being hard to start wont idle after it warms up


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Check the tps 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Did he snorkel it at the time? I had a very similar issue and it ended up being the lean angle sensor which sets right under the airbox snorkels. It was broken and sending a signal to shut off the fuel pump because it thought the bike was upside down.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

no snorkels i clean the throttle body and ran power tune through the injector put it back on and it runs and idles fine now but after warmed up you have to give it a lil gas to crank it


----------

